# S: oh, I'm supposed to spin these beauties?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Just couldn't resist sharing these with you all, before I start spinning.

They will be divided into two 5+oz batches for spinning. I'm thinking one ply would show off the color changes best and not blend them up in a two ply. What do you think? Guess I could test ply a small amount when the time comes to make that decision. Also, I going to slightly full the first skein if I elect to leave it single ply. Oh, so much creative fun in spinning!


.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my, gorgeous. have fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! I agree that a single will show the colors perfectly. I may want to just look at them for a long time before spinning. Lol


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I also think that single's would work best to show off the lovely color. They look so beautiful! Job well done.


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

A single won't be balanced. You might think of a very thin single that you then Navajo ply to keep the colour "clean".


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the view from your window :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty I would ply onto itself. Make 2 ply unless you make a fat 1 ply. It is going to OOOOOOHHHH so pretty. You did good and so many of them to.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ochosi said:


> A single won't be balanced. You might think of a very thin single that you then Navajo ply to keep the colour "clean".


I been reading a bit about low twist singles and thought i would guve it a try. This is a good article I found. http://www.hjsstudio.com/lowtwist.html


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are lovely. Having them ready o spin is an accomplishment.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for the article. I too found it interesting. In a nutshell, it appears she gives the fiber the least amount of twist it requires to hold strength. I think it will work and look forward to seeing your results. I'm anxious to see if in fact your knitting is unbiased. Are you going to try a small sample first or just go for it?
The article was also very informative on the long draw spinning method. Good material!
~ Michelle


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Apologies for the multiple posts. I've contacted admin to remove them.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you for the article. I too found it interesting. In a nutshell, it appears she gives the fiber the least amount of twist it requires to hold strength. I think it will work and look forward to seeing your results. I'm anxious to see if in fact your knitting is unbiased. Are you going to try a small sample first or just go for it?
> The article was also very informative on the long draw spinning method. Good material!
> ~ Michelle


I explored some of her other articles, they are all good reading.

I'm beginning to think this is going to be a major experiment for me! A serious spinning exploitation into twist and results, being consistent with the amount of twist and drafting ect. What fun. I'm going to evenly weigh out the rolags into 5 batches, which will give 2+oz's in each. I'll keep notes and post results in a separate topic.

Did I say, what fun. Actually this goes in with my goal to have consistent spinning, to have a product that will be a joy to knit and also sell to support this new addictive craft.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

When you are spinning your single, you could pull out a length and let it ply back on itself to see if you like the two ply. I hope I explained that ok.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

DeeFord said:


> When you are spinning your single, you could pull out a length and let it ply back on itself to see if you like the two ply. I hope I explained that ok.


Yes, I thought about that too, right now I really, really interested in the low twist single. Could be, I might end up plying this after all. But I think the whole endeavor will be a good learning experience for me


----------



## shelly0312 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am not a "spinner" and am not familiar with this form of wool. I thought you spun/spinned (????), it was from that fluffy combed roving?? What is this form called and how do you use it?


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

It's called a rolag. It's made from hand carded wool.


shelly0312 said:


> I am not a "spinner" and am not familiar with this form of wool. I thought you spun/spinned (????), it was from that fluffy combed roving?? What is this form called and how do you use it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is called rolags. You spin from one side. Same as roving in fact it is made from roving combining colored roving making it easier to spin and making your colors that you want to spin. It can be made on hand carders or a blending board.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How to spin a rolags. Thanks for the question, as I found information that I didn't know here. http://graceshalomhopkins.weebly.com/blog/how-to-spin-rolags
Rolags is yet another way to prep fiber for spinning. They can be made with handcarders, off a drum carder or from a blending board. I made mine with a blending board.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

They look so beautiful. I'm so looking forward to seeing and hearing about the outcome of your endeavours. What fun!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like lots of fun. I think the yarn will be lovely no matter which way you decide to ply (or not).


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

wordancer said:


> I been reading a bit about low twist singles and thought i would guve it a try. This is a good article I found. http://www.hjsstudio.com/lowtwist.html


That's an interesting article but a lot of what she says does not agree with some of the established experts in the field. You might like to check out Alden Amos' Big Book of Spinning. For example, she doesn't seem to understand the difference between top and roving. One is not a poorly prepared version of the other.

She does note that low-twist singles do not have abrasion resistance or strength. Her preparation does not translate into the balanced knit samples that she shows on the website, in my experience. Usually singles are used deliberately for their off-square twist when knitting.

It would be a shame to spin something from your beautifully prepared rolags that isn't what you'd want or like.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ochosi said:


> That's an interesting article but a lot of what she says does not agree with some of the established experts in the field. You might like to check out Alden Amos' Big Book of Spinning. For example, she doesn't seem to understand the difference between top and roving. One is not a poorly prepared version of the other.
> 
> She does note that low-twist singles do not have abrasion resistance or strength. Her preparation does not translate into the balanced knit samples that she shows on the website, in my experience. Usually singles are used deliberately for their off-square twist when knitting.
> 
> ...


thanks for the information. I did browse through Amos's big book about 2 years ago, for me as a newbie at spinning, I found the twist information beyond me, way too technical. In fact a lot of the information in that book was way too technical. OK it made my head hurt at that time. ???? I'll check it out again and see if it more understandable.


----------

